# Win XP SP2 und Registrierungseditor:"Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00" oder 5.1?



## chrysler (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe heute eine Einstellung in dem Registrierungseditor ändern wollen.
Dazu wurde der übliche Eintrag >>Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00<< als Kopfzeile begleitet von den Registrierungseinträgen verwendet.

In meinem Registrierungseditor von Win XP SP2 steht aber Version 5.1.
Wie ist das nun mit den Werten für den Registrierungseditor?
Muss ich für SP2 >>Windows Registry Editor Version 5.1<< eingeben oder geht auch noch der alte? 
Gibt es Probleme, wenn ich den alten benutze?
Werden alle älteren Registrierungsdateien (.reg) für SP2 unbrauchbar?
Muss oder sollte man die alten Registrierungsdateien umändern?


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Juni 2007)

öööhm. du gibst also bei Ausführen diesen Namen ein? Also ich nehm dafür immer regedit. egal. jedenfalls kommt es ganz drauf an was diese Dateien ändern. ob sie Windowsspezifische Einstellungen ändern oder Dinge von Programmen. letzteres sollte vollkommen unproblematisch sein. und das Erstere auch solange sich an der Stelle die geändert wird von SP1 zu SP2 nichts gurndsätzliches geändert hat.


----------

